# Bobby Taboada's World Balintawak International Summer Camp 2010



## Robert Klampfer (Jun 29, 2010)

I also posted this in the "Seminars, Camps, etc" section but, I know that a lot of us only check this particular section regularly... :wink1:

Bobby Taboada will be hosting a World Balintawak International Summer  Camp in Charlotte, North Carolina on August 7 and 8, 2010.  Details and  online registration may be found at his website: www.internationalbalintawak.com

Robert


----------



## Gurokevin (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish I could have made it to this. And every other seminar of GM Taboada's.


----------



## stanly stud (Jan 2, 2021)

he´s very good


----------



## geezer (Jan 24, 2021)

From what I've seen, Bobby Taboada is the most impressive exponent of the Balintawak system around today. Downright scary skills. 

We have some Balintawak people in my area under Sam Buot who's a really nice guy, but I'm sticking with the _Foom-Foom_ system I trained. Stanley, _you _know what I''m talking about!


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 17, 2022)

geezer said:


> From what I've seen, Bobby Taboada is the most impressive exponent of the Balintawak system around today. Downright scary skills.
> 
> We have some Balintawak people in my area under Sam Buot who's a really nice guy, but I'm sticking with the _Foom-Foom_ system I trained. Stanley, _you _know what I''m talking about!


So this System uses just one Stick?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 17, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> So this System uses just one Stick?



Balintawak in general is a stick optimized dueling system. 

That being said, GM (Manong) Bobby has put other content into his system of requirements. 

GM Anciong Bacon the Founder, trained pre-WWII with the Saavadres for Doces Pares and prior to that as well. 
They used a stick and dagger. 
GM Bacon was known as a jerk amongst his classmates as his wooden dagger was sanded to the finest point, so when people would say they blocked or he missed, he could ask them why their white shirt had a red dot or dots on it. 
So he was asked to not train with the Dagger. 
And his optimization began. 
The Hand positions and body work lead to Stick & Dagger easily. And one can take it from there, if you understand the mechanics and the attributes of the weapons and adjust accordingly.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 18, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Balintawak in general is a stick optimized dueling system.
> 
> That being said, GM (Manong) Bobby has put other content into his system of requirements.
> 
> ...


What's your opinions on René latosa escrima?


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 18, 2022)

His System seemed to be less rigid & more like the " jeet kune do" concepts.


----------



## geezer (Sep 18, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> His System seemed to be less rigid & more like the " jeet kune do" concepts.


That's pretty much the way I look at it. The late GM Rene Latosa based his Escrima on _five concepts_: Power, Speed (timing and distance), Focus, Balance, and Transition. 

During his life he moved away from a specific system of graded techniques, drills, forms, etc. to finally working on teaching a realistic and conceptual approach to fighting that would be beneficial to fighters of diverse backgrounds. He often said things like, _It's not about who you trained with or how many techniques you know, what's important is what YOU can do ...and that's on you._

Maestro Martin Torres, an Escrima/MMA coach who also trained for a long time under GM Rene back in the 80s and 90s put it this way, _What we do is what JKD was supposed to be!_


----------



## geezer (Sep 18, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> His System seemed to be less rigid & more like the " jeet kune do" concepts.


BTW I see you posted an old video of GM Rene and his friend GM Bill Newman. I'm told that GM Bill continued running the EWTO Escrima program after GM Latosa severed his affiliation with that organization and instead worked with Emin Boztepe's EBMAS organization as well as with independent gyms. 

Without weighing in on old "political" issues, it did strike me as though The EWTO had a much more regimented, or even "packaged" training system, and was really headed down a different path. Did you have any experience with that organization?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 18, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> What's your opinions on René latosa escrima?





geezer said:


> That's pretty much the way I look at it. The late GM Rene Latosa based his Escrima on _five concepts_: Power, Speed (timing and distance), Focus, Balance, and Transition.
> 
> During his life he moved away from a specific system of graded techniques, drills, forms, etc. to finally working on teaching a realistic and conceptual approach to fighting that would be beneficial to fighters of diverse backgrounds. He often said things like, _It's not about who you trained with or how many techniques you know, what's important is what YOU can do ...and that's on you._
> 
> Maestro Martin Torres, an Escrima/MMA coach who also trained for a long time under GM Rene back in the 80s and 90s put it this way, _What we do is what JKD was supposed to be!_



I have worked a little with those have trained in Latosa Escrima. 
I have no real training nor exposure . 

I liked parts of the video and others I did not. Some of it I am too far down my own rabbit hole for power and balance and weight placement for impact striking that this system that seems to be not concerned with the attributes of the weapon. e.g. blunt impact or chopping versus slicing 

This wasn't discussed. It doesn't need to be discussed because it is their system. 
It could be part of a different video, or so much common knowledge that everyone forgets to record it or it truly does not matter in their style. 

I know what I have provided is a non answer. 
I think it is fine. 
I think somethings I would do differently. (* Surprise Surprise Surprise - people don't all agree  *)


----------



## geezer (Sep 18, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> I have worked a little with those have trained in Latosa Escrima....
> I think somethings I would do differently. (* Surprise Surprise Surprise - people don't all agree  *)


That's the thing about the people I've worked with that had experience with Latosa as a coach in the early days. I saw a lot of diversity. Most of them did things their own way. Some had considerable experience with blades, and also with other systems in the Stockton area. Some of the core American group also had had experience with extreme violence in their youth. They actually used their FMA.

So maybe they were not as uniform in what they did, and not so indoctrinated into a specific "system" as those who learned the more public, commercial version presented in seminars and as an add on in WingTsun schools ...especially in the European WT Organization.

For what is't worth, I also fit in with the latter "hobbiest" group. I never had to deal with the violence that some of the guys like Brady or Martin saw. Looking back I had no idea at the time who I was training with.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

geezer said:


> That's the thing about the people I've worked with that had experience with Latosa as a coach in the early days. I saw a lot of diversity. Most of them did things their own way. Some had considerable experience with blades, and also with other systems in the Stockton area. Some of the core American group also had had experience with extreme violence in their youth. They actually used their FMA.
> 
> So maybe they were not as uniform in what they did, and not so indoctrinated into a specific "system" as those who learned the more public, commercial version presented in seminars and as an add on in WingTsun schools ...especially in the European WT Organization.
> 
> ...


Sadly René latosa passed away a while back & the EWTO teaches the Bill Newman Variation which from what I've heard is not what he was tought from René latosa. I think your post is spot on.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

I definitely want to get into the philipino Systems n


Rich Parsons said:


> I have worked a little with those have trained in Latosa Escrima.
> I have no real training nor exposure .
> 
> I liked parts of the video and others I did not. Some of it I am too far down my own rabbit hole for power and balance and weight placement for impact striking that this system that seems to be not concerned with the attributes of the weapon. e.g. blunt impact or chopping versus slicing
> ...


In my area I sadly have no-one really at any great standards to learn with. There's a EWTO school about 200 metres from me but the guy teaches no escrima. Have to look further away. I'm sure all the escrima Systems have their merits. The doce paares System I've been told has some nice sweeps & locks in there from other Systems even judo. It's as I wrote finding a good teacher that's the main problem. 
I like the Single stick idea though seems more practical to me.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

geezer said:


> Without weighing in on old "political" issues, it did strike me as though The EWTO had a much more regimented, or even "packaged" training system, and was really headed down a different path. Did you have any experience with that organization?


Yes I did in the 90s. The EWTO is only a money making machine. One senior instructor who spoke to me ( after leaving) said it was almost mafia like. Pressure put on people from up top. Their rank structure was designed to squeeze as much money out of you as possible..each grade throwing a carrot so you paid more. Kernsprecht milking the gullible youth at the time.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I definitely want to get into the philipino Systems n
> 
> In my area I sadly have no-one really at any great standards to learn with. There's a EWTO school about 200 metres from me but the guy teaches no escrima. Have to look further away. I'm sure all the escrima Systems have their merits. The doce paares System I've been told has some nice sweeps & locks in there from other Systems even judo. It's as I wrote finding a good teacher that's the main problem.
> I like the Single stick idea though seems more practical to me.



FMA can be hard to find as many instructors teach out of garages or civic centers or ... , 
Post or send me your location and I will see if I know of anyone in the area.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 19, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> FMA can be hard to find as many instructors teach out of garages or civic centers or ... ,
> Post or send me your location and I will see if I know of anyone in the area.


Thanks the escrima community seem to be friendly & helpful. 
I'll pm you


----------



## geezer (Sep 19, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> The EWTO is only a money making machine. One senior instructor who spoke to me ( after leaving) said it was almost mafia like. Pressure put on people from up top. Their rank structure was designed to squeeze as much money out of you as possible..each grade throwing a carrot so you paid more.


Yeah, it seems like Leung Ting's WT organization here attempted the same business strategy over here in the States, hoping to make the same kind of profits that Kernspecht made in the 80s in Europe. 

The Americans were not nearly so successful financially as Kernspecht for many reasons, but essentially they followed the same business model, a classic multi-level marketing scheme (MLM). The only people who make any money in an MLM are those at the very top of the pyramid. But, the way it was set up in the US, it was even worse. The only guy who stood to make money was the one guy at the very top. 

...Not a very attractive business model for upcoming instructors to say the least. Also, problematic for ethical instructors who really want to teach and also want to be fair and honest with their students.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 20, 2022)

geezer said:


> Yeah, it seems like Leung Ting's WT organization here attempted the same business strategy over here in the States, hoping to make the same kind of profits that Kernspecht made in the 80s in Europe.
> 
> The Americans were not nearly so successful financially as Kernspecht for many reasons, but essentially they followed the same business model, a classic multi-level marketing scheme (MLM). The only people who make any money in an MLM are those at the very top of the pyramid. But, the way it was set up in the US, it was even worse. The only guy who stood to make money was the one guy at the very top.
> 
> ...Not a very attractive business model for upcoming instructors to say the least. Also, problematic for ethical instructors who really want to teach and also want to be fair and honest with their students.


Yes it's money making. Kernsprecht still runs his WT propaganda magazine. The WT fighter is the best fighter, Kernsprecht is the Golden Buddha at the top. 




__





						WingTsun-World - The Magazine of the EWTO
					






					www.wingtsunwelt.com


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 20, 2022)

Remember a guy I knew had a pile of these in the 90s.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 20, 2022)

The system is what they used europe. As you said same model.





						Leung Ting WingTsun® Grading System – Leung Ting WingTsun® Kung Fu
					

The Leung Ting WingTsun® grading system is divided into four stages: Student Stage, Technician Stage, Practician Stage, and the Stage of Enlightenment.




					leungtingwingtsun.com


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 20, 2022)

Kernsprecht has changed it slightly, shape & colours but it was exactly the same. It's the same System.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 23, 2022)

good to see it slower broken down. Old guy moves so fast in some videos.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 28, 2022)

check out this old 8mm Film...dude with a cigarette & stick...😁 dig the Funky muscic too !


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 28, 2022)

actually it wasn´t so unusual too see smoking ..etc at a practice. The old 8mm film reminded me of this interview with Rene Latosa. He talks about it @ the 15:30 mark


----------



## Jimmythebull (Sep 30, 2022)

a shorter stick ..interesting.  Serrada escrima.  would seem a good system for someone carrying a small baton.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 5, 2022)

I think "Bobby" would be a great guy to train with.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 5, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> I think "Bobby" would be a great guy to train with.



If you can train with Manong Bobby, I would recommend it. 

I have always enjoyed our conversations and being on the same bills or traveling in the PI a group and having him meet us at an Airport.  
Good Guy and lots of fun besides the good training.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 6, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> If you can train with Manong Bobby, I would recommend it.
> 
> I have always enjoyed our conversations and being on the same bills or traveling in the PI a group and having him meet us at an Airport.
> Good Guy and lots of fun besides the good training.


Yeah seems a good guy to talk to after training. A no nonsense sort of guy but seems very humble too.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 7, 2022)

@ Rich Parsons ...   what is your opinions on Latosa escrima?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 7, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> @ Rich Parsons ...   what is your opinions on Latosa escrima?


As I have stated before ( I believe ) , I do not have a lot of experience with this system. Minimal interaction with a few people who trained some in it. 

**
See all the weasel words - I know crap officially about that system. 

I hope my lack of knowledge can let you know something new


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 8, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> As I have stated before ( I believe ) , I do not have a lot of experience with this system. Minimal interaction with a few people who trained some in it.
> 
> **
> See all the weasel words - I know crap officially about that system.
> ...


Rich do you have your own school or a few people that you train?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 8, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> Rich do you have your own school or a few people that you train?


Pre-COVID - I had a few regular private students and a Class (Rented Space) . I also taught at seminars and camps. 
During - When possible connect with a couple of core students (* One who still had to travel for work *) and Police when they wanted to ask some what if questions. 
Post (Ish) I have had a bad and busy last couple of weeks with a Bonus Daughter Wedding coming and work and other people travelling. 

So A few students right now. Seminars and Camps.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 8, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Pre-COVID - I had a few regular private students and a Class (Rented Space) . I also taught at seminars and camps.
> During - When possible connect with a couple of core students (* One who still had to travel for work *) and Police when they wanted to ask some what if questions.
> Post (Ish) I have had a bad and busy last couple of weeks with a Bonus Daughter Wedding coming and work and other people travelling.
> 
> So A few students right now. Seminars and Camps.


lucky people given your experience. Hard to find someone here who really knows properly(without traveling a distance).  I used to train with a guy who had a small private group teaching Jeet Kune Do. One other gave lessons in Latosa escrima.


----------



## tkdroamer (Oct 9, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Pre-COVID - I had a few regular private students and a Class (Rented Space) . I also taught at seminars and camps.
> During - When possible connect with a couple of core students (* One who still had to travel for work *) and Police when they wanted to ask some what if questions.
> Post (Ish) I have had a bad and busy last couple of weeks with a Bonus Daughter Wedding coming and work and other people travelling.
> 
> So A few students right now. Seminars and Camps.


'Bonus Daughter Wedding'. I love that. But of course, it leads to questions


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2022)

tkdroamer said:


> 'Bonus Daughter Wedding'. I love that. But of course, it leads to questions



Step Daughter to means has a slight negative ring or connotation to me. 

I am not her Biological father, nor her early mid parentis loci (grandfather) during her early / mid childhood. 
It allows me to acknowledge the relationship and to me present it as a positive thing that she is a bonus to my life. 
Along with her sister, I have two Bonus children, and their mother as my wife.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 9, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Step Daughter to means has a slight negative ring or connotation to me.
> 
> I am not her Biological father, nor her early mid parentis loci (grandfather) during her early / mid childhood.
> It allows me to acknowledge the relationship and to me present it as a positive thing that she is a bonus to my life.
> Along with her sister, I have two Bonus children, and their mother as my wife.


hey Rich have you any youtube videos of your training you can share?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> hey Rich have you any youtube videos of your training you can share?



*As I Chisel into stone my reply*
*As the type setter places the .. *
*As the translator types up on a manual type-writer*
...
What was your question? 
Oh yea it was about You-tube. 
I do not have an account, and no real videos. I assume there will be some out there. Just not posted by me.  

I know I have to get with the late 20th century sometime  before the second quarter  of the current century begins. 

***
On a serious note: I teach Balintawak in Singles and allow people to practice. There will be some pictures of one technique in particular where the back hand comes in and you block with your cane and stick your left hand under theirs and then hook up with the back of the hand and move it a little to your left and then lean a little to the right and strike your strike. Called Tucas - Visayan or Bisayan to English. To open a window or door. 
In this position I usually stop before the strike, so lots of pictures are taken here. And it looks like I blocked the incoming strike with my wrist / forearm.  
There might be a little on the "Fighting Sticks of Arnis" with Manong Bobby Taboada on the cover. I have not reviewed this in a few years and I do not remember if some teaching and interview made or just a short cut of an interview. 
This DVD is not MINE - it is owned by Empty Minds Films. 
I had no input to content or editing. 

**
While many say they like my teaching style of breaking things down and getting people moving slowly and tying pieces together, the critique is that I do not explode and I need more flash.  

***
As to Modern Arnis, there might be a couple from the 00's out there. Just once again not posted nor controlled by me. 

NOTE: I am a large person who should loose a few more pounds in the mid section. This leads to some saying he cannot be a "real Fighter" or to be taken seriously. Ok, thank you for the feedback (* general not specific to anyone in particular *) and then I move on. 

Martial Arts is a passion for me. Not my income. I have worked in the embedded software industry since 1991. This is how I pay my bills. So being up to speed on the latest technology to promote myself has not been a priority to me. 
Something I may consider as I get closer to retirement from being an engineer. 

*** Why does Rich always ramble in his posts and in person? ***  Sorry


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 9, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> *As I Chisel into stone my reply*
> *As the type setter places the .. *
> *As the translator types up on a manual type-writer*
> ...
> ...


It´s you rich... i think





an older one






Rich is the real deal...






Good interview


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> It´s you rich... i think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am in all of those, if not that poor guy has my face 🤣


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 9, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Yes, I am in all of those, if not that poor guy has my face 🤣


will watch the interview with Bobby & the others. cool stuff Rich. I´m not easily impressed but here i am.
Respect .


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2022)

TY - and no Disrespect meant - Your comment just made me laugh.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 9, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> TY - and no Disrespect meant - Your comment just made me laugh.


here´s the deal rich.. i´ll come &train you, get you the abs you´ve always wanted  you train me in Balintawak
  introduce me to master Bobby & a sweet Girl


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 9, 2022)

Jimmythebull said:


> here´s the deal rich.. i´ll come &train you, get you the abs you´ve always wanted  you train me in Balintawak
> introduce me to master Bobby & a sweet Girl


I will not hold you accountable for the abs, and as to the last , a female co-worker once told me. "I like you Rich, and all of my single female friends, Are Single For a Reason. "


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 9, 2022)

Rich Parsons said:


> Are Single For a Reason.


i get you


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 10, 2022)

OK he was teaching with Humor here but nothing more serious than a blade attack. Just shows how quickly he got it out hidden then opened it.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 12, 2022)

Rene Latosa ( RIP ) is correct @ 13.27  it´s who´s the smartest on the day... who reacts to the situation better not just some fancy techniques.


----------



## Jimmythebull (Oct 14, 2022)

Hey Alan this might be for you...


----------

